# font wird nicht angenommen!



## v-h-k (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo, ich habe mal ne Frag an euch. Ich habe für meine Seite CSS erstellt funtzt alles auch sehr gut. Jetzt habe ich das Problem wenn ich ein link mit <font color="#121212">LINK</font> mache nimmt es die Farbe nicht an. Der nimmt die immer aus der css aber warum? Oder wie kann ich das sonst machen?


----------



## Budman (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Entweder dem Font im Stylesheet eine Klasse erstellen und dem "font"-tag zuweisen, oder aber dem "font"-tag die Farbe als Style zuweisen.

Zweites sieht so aus: 

```
<font style="color:#121212;">....</font>
```

Ich würde außerdem anstelle des "font"-tags ein "span"-tag benutzen.

Gruss


----------



## v-h-k (23. Januar 2005)

danke für dein antwort. aber so geht das auch nicht. auch nicht mit span


----------



## Budman (23. Januar 2005)

Dann zeig mal die Dateien her, dann muss es an was anderem liegen


----------



## v-h-k (23. Januar 2005)

also der link ist 


```
<tr>
  <td width="524" colspan="2"><font style="color:#000000;"><IMG SRC="images/pfeil_rechts_blue.gif" BORDER=0 align=absMiddle> <B><a href="link.php?view=view&cat=<?=$kat[cat]?>">Link > <?=$kat[cat]?> (<?=$catt?>)</a></B></font></td>
 </tr>
```

und css ist


```
.titel a:link { text-decoration: none; color:#CD3232;  font-family: Verdana; font-size: 8pt;}
.titel a:visited { text-decoration: none; color:#CD3232; font-family: Verdana; font-size: 8pt;}
.titel a:hover { text-decoration: none; color:#CD3232; font-family: Verdana; font-size: 8pt;}
.titel a:active { text-decoration: none; color:#CD3232; font-family: Verdana; font-size: 8pt;}
```


----------



## Budman (23. Januar 2005)

Kann ja auch nicht. Das font-tag das Du benutzt enthält keine Schriftzeichen, die formatiert werden könnten, nur Elemente, die eine eigene Formatierung erfordern (ein Link wird nicht durch font beeinflusst, sondern eben durch Zuweisung einer Eigenschaft an das Link-Element).

Also so wie Du schon richtig erkannt hast, musst Du den Link formatieren. Das hast Du soweit gemacht, aber Du musst natürlich dem Link auch noch sagen, dass er die Klasse "titel" verwendet (wobei ich es nicht für gut halte, einen geschützten Namen zu verwenden = titel ist ein HTML-tag)

```
<tr>  <td width="524" colspan="2"><font style="color:#000000;"><IMG SRC="images/pfeil_rechts_blue.gif" BORDER=0 align=absMiddle> <B><a href="link.php?view=view&cat=<?=$kat[cat]?>" class="titel">Link > <?=$kat[cat]?> (<?=$catt?>)</a></B></font></td>  </tr>
```

Dann wird Dein Link entsprechend formatiert.

Gruss


----------



## v-h-k (23. Januar 2005)

also kann ich das nur über die class (css) machen?


----------



## Budman (23. Januar 2005)

Wie, "nur" über die Klasse? 

Versteh ich nicht ganz...


----------



## v-h-k (23. Januar 2005)

na so wie du es geschrieben hast gehts nicht!


----------

